# lola"s first show



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i took lola to a local family dog show today for some socializing ,and she won best puppy ,lol not bad at 13 weeks old


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats great news I bet you were thrilled


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes i was thrilled but im still trying to work out what to do with her tail ,shes my first undocked russell


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

just let it do its own thing LOL


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

well done to lola 
they start up now the fun ones have to get zak to some


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations and cuddles to a smart young lady Lola!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

yes i had a good start for the new year ,i went to an open show on saturday and won best of breed and group 4, then on sunday best puppy and champion at the family show


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

You can show at 13 weeks in the UK?


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

it was a unlicenced family dog show


----------



## dogsdinner (Nov 6, 2007)

ah i see we have something like that here, the agri shows. Well done!


----------

